# going back to work blues



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi everyone
Ive been off work for 14 months with my gorgeous LO and the time to go back to work is almost here   I feel so sad, I don't want to leave him (although Im only going back part time) I love being a stay at home mummy. 

Ive just been to a play centre for a meet up with our FC, had a lovely morning chatting and playing with LO, come home to a message from work, they want me to attend a team meeting / workshops next week and I feel sick, its a full day and I don't want to go!   I feel really deflated, sad and like I've got the return to work blues. Im sure everyone feels like this at some point, so just looking for some reassurance, advice and survival tips for the first few days back at work

x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Big   sunflower, time just flies by so fast. I didn't realise just how quickly until I became a mummy. I'm due back to work in two months having been a stay at home mummy for 20 months   Like you I'll be returning part time. While I'm not dreading it as such I don't have the same motivation for my job any more. I got a position, did a degree and got a promotion to fill a gap. I couldn't really care about a 'career' as such any more. I've recently been offered another role, quite different but still in the same field. It's a bit of a risk but I'm seriously considering it. Priorities change and if I can be even more flexible and not get bogged down in the paperwork and number crunching side of my role great. I don't need the stress, I have enough of that with my two monkeys


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Lolly, I totally agree, prioritise do change. I don't feel my job role fits my life anymore, and as my DH works nights and away sometimes I feel I need to be here. Its so hard, as financially we could manage BUT with my wages too we could have nicer things, holidays etc.. and I also think I might enjoy a bit of adult company for a few hours now and again, but the stress, worry, planning, meetings etc.. I could seriously do without that. I might have to consider a less stressful job closer to home in a few months, once I've passed the (3 months so I don't have to pay back adoption leave) stage!  

x


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh my lord I'm the same although I have only been off ten months my dh is taking my last two month off  but i feel  devastated and so sad but we have no choice we could not afford me not working and although im going back part time I'm going to miss lo with all my heart so can completely understañd how you all feel sending us all big hugs oh i start back at work in 21 days and counting


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Sun flower I was exactly the same last year when I had to go back, I hated the idea, was filled with worry and guilt. It's hard at first and an adaptation for everyone. But it gets easier and then you get into a routine and life becomes normal again and the guilt and heart ache slips away. I wasn't sure if my job was still for me, I felt a bit lost and only went back due to a need to earn to pay bills etc. but I've been back 14 months now and poppet is all settled and happy at school as well and now I'm starting to get a bit career drive back and im now moving onwards and up within my role.

It's funny how time changes everything.

It will be fine, it's awful at first but you'll manage and adapt. But I do remember those feelings, I cried going to work/at work for a few weeks, I found it really hard. Your not alone   Xx


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

In case it gives you hope, I didn't want to go back to work after 12 months off but had to for financial reasons - tho felt v lucky to have a three day week agreed. I wanted to be a stay at home mum and didn't feel ready and felt grief at leaving lb and starting to share his care with a nursery. 
But once I restarted, i found i quite enjoyed the variety and realised maybe i had had enough of planning all of our days and being responsible for all the entertainment etc. 
I have been pleasantly surprised by how I feel now - 3 months in - about being back at work p/t. 
I hope it works out better than anticipated for you too.
Gettina


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

My view on returning to work may have altered slightly.... Two babies with sickness and diarrhoea   Get me out of here....!!!   But in all seriousness I'm happy with returning to work part time, I've decided I need another identity than just 'mum'. Don't got me wrong, it's the absolute best role in the world but I need sometime for me too. I hope I can be a good role model to my children and they adapt ok. Little pink is in nursery 3 mornings and LOVES it, and baby blue will be with family. My biggest fear is arriving at work on time and staying awake until 5....!!!


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi all !
Ive been back at work for six months now - 4 day week and Im fine now. At the beginning I was really upset - so definitely not alone, I cherish my Fridays each week  Im out the house at 8am and back at 430. LO at Nursery from 840 to 12 and then Grans and it's ok now. Honestly it gets easier. It's great having some money again!!!- jst booked Disneyland Paris for 4 days and able to do up the house at Easter  


Hugs  And good luck xxx


----------

